# 256 Go suffisant?



## rachmede (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur le point de m'acheter un nouveau MacBook pro et j'ai une question concernant le stockage. 

J'ai actuellement un MacBook pro 13" de 2011 (non rétina) avec un disque dur de 319,21 Go. Après un ménage de vieux fichiers qui traînaient depuis des années et le déplacement de certain fichiers que je veux conserver (juste au cas) sur mon disque dur externe, j'utilise actuellement 161 Go sur mon disque dur interne.  

Pour y aller rapidement, l'utilisation de mon disque dur interne se ventile comme suit :
- Applications : 20,89 Go
- Documents : 7,41 Go
- Musique : 27,56 Go
- Images : 37,45 Go

Mon disque dur externe de 2 To est partitionné en 2, la première partition pour Time Machine et la seconde pour stocker des choses que je veux conserver mais qui ne me servent presque jamais (genre vieux travaux universitaires, vieux enregistrements de musique du temps où j'enregistrais beaucoup, des photos de voyage de ma mère parce qu'elle n'a pas de place sur son ordinateur... etc.)

Je songe acquérir le MacBook pro 15" d'entrée de gamme, mais je me demande si 256Go de stockage sera suffisant. Puisque j'ai actuellement 161Go d'utilisé sur mon macbook, j'aurais 95Go de disponible sur un éventuel nouveau MacBook pro. Avant de faire mon grand ménage, je crois me souvenir que j'utilisais 240Go de stockage (ce grand ménage aura consisté à supprimer 10 ans d'accumulation de fichiers non pertinents et à déplacer des fichiers à conserver mais presque jamais utilisés sur mon DD externe). 

Je me demande donc si 256Go sera suffisant. Ma consommation de musique n'est pas faramineuse, j'achète quelques albums par années (entre 5 et 10) sur iTunes et c'est pas mal tout. La croissance de la section musique est donc négligeable. 

Pour ce qui est des images, je fais beaucoup de photographie en RAW avec une caméra DSLR. Les photos sont actuellement sur mon DD interne, mais je ne vois pas réellement de problème à déplacer ma bibliothèque d'image sur mon disque dur externe. Quitte à conserver mes images préférées aussi en interne...  ce serait peut-être une photo sur 100. La croissance de la section photo peut donc facilement être contrôlée. 

Mon problème concerne donc la croissance générale du volume des applications de même que l'accumulation normale de nouveaux fichiers dans le temps. Est-ce que 95 Go seront suffisants pour une durée de vie de 5 ans? 

Je vous remercie pour vos avis!


----------



## squiddly (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

considérant vos besoins, je crois que de débourser un peu plus pour aller chercher 512 Go de stockage interne est une option à envisager sérieusement. Si vous achetez un MBP de nouvelle génération et que vous êtes déjà soumis à une gestion serrée de vos données, à mon humble avis, vous êtes trop conservateur dans votre évaluation de vos besoins de stockage interne. Je comprends que vous pouvez faire de l'aménagement sur un disque externe, mais pour moi, ce n'est pas le scénario idéal. 

95 Go d'espace disponible pour 5 ans m'apparaissent peu. Si vous avez le budget pour l'option 512 go de SSD, je vous le recommande vraiment, vous profiterez d'une marge de manoeuvre plus grande et l'apprécierez au fil du temps. Tant qu'à repartir avec un nouveau MBP, aussi bien vous donner la latitude nécessaire pour en jouir sans contrainte pour 5 ans. 

Bonne réflexion.

Squiddly


----------



## rachmede (6 Août 2014)

C'est aussi ce que je pense. Cependant, je suis un peu hésitant à payer 270$ (canadien) pour augmenter à 512Go puisque rendu là, ça m'amène si près du modèle le plus cher. Je n'ai absolument pas besoin de la carte graphique supplémentaire par contre. 

Je trouve simplement franchement inconcevable que j'aie à me poser une telle question pour un mac à 2000$. Je songe aussi au modèle 13" le plus cher (que je pourrais peut-être augmenter à 16Go de ram) mais je dois dire que le confort du 15" m'intéresse, d'autant qu'il est tellement mince et de toute manière plus léger que mon 13" actuel que je vois mal comment la portabilité pourrait réellement être un enjeu. Le fait qu'il soit quadricoeur m'intéresse aussi parce que j'utilise des logiciels de statistiques avancées (Stata et R) et ça pourrait être utile.  

Finalement, je me demande ce que je peux bien avoir de si énorme sur mon ordinateur compte tenu du fait que suis très loin d'avoir une si grosse bibliothèque Itunes et que je n'ai aucun vidéo... Je suis en tout point un utilisateur moyen en ce qui a trait aux fichiers «lourds» (je dirais même que j'en ai beaucoup moins que plusieurs). Je me demande donc comment beaucoup peuvent se contenter de si peu de stockage...


----------



## squiddly (6 Août 2014)

Vous avez raison, ça coûte cher et on est toujours hésitant à faire un choix de peur de regretter. Pour la différence de prix, il y a tout de même 230$. Si j'ai bien compris, vous bénéficiez du prix éducationnel. Effectivement, la carte graphique dédiée ne m'apparaît pas essentielle pour vous. Pour le MBP 13 po, je peux vous en parler, c'est ce que j'ai, écran retina superbe mais je pense à le changer pour le 15 po d'ici janvier 2015 car je souffre d'un problème de surface de travail sur mon écran. J'ai essayé d'utiliser un écran externe 24 po mais j'ai vite abandonné cette idée, une fois qu'on a goûté au retina, il est difficile de travailler sur un autre type d'écran, même plus grand. On devient plus exigeant. 

Pour le processeur, c'est sûr que le core i7 du MBP 15 po étant un quad avec hyperthreading, donc 8 coeurs logiques, est un atout indéniable pour vos besoins. Pour votre stockage, si vous aviez un taux d'utilisation de 45 à 50 %, peut-être que cela faciliterait votre choix, mais vous êtes à 65% utilisé, et 35% restant pour 5 ans, ne sachant pas quel espace occuperont les prochaines version de Mac os X et de vos logiciels, ça me semble un peu juste comme marge de manoeuvre. Personnellement, je préfère avoir accès à toutes mes données localement et de les archiver sur support externe. Une des principales raisons qui m'ont conduit à acheter un Macbook est celle de la mobilité et si j'avais à trainer un disque externe avec moi pour accéder à des infos absentes de mon MBP, c'est que je n'aurais pas fait le bon choix de config en fonction de mes besoins. Mais ça, c'est comme moi j'aime l'utiliser. 

Il faut aussi penser qu'avoir de l'espace disque local en réserve, même s'il ne sert pas à court terme, simplifiera vos backup. Ça devient fastidieux de gérer les backups de disques externes en plus du disque local. Il est beaucoup plus simple de laisser Time Machine prendre un backup intégral de votre SSD et de copier manuellement les données que l'on désire sur un autre disque ou partition. Surtout en photo, on aime avoir un backup et un backup du backup.

Moi, si j'étais à votre place, j'opterais pour l'option 512 Go de SSD sans hésiter. Vous aurez l'esprit tranquille pour 5 ans. Je sais, ça fait mal au portefeuille, mais croyez-moi, ça fera encore plus mal si cette question revient vous hanter dans 2 ou 3 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Là il y a matière à réflexion, un disque partionné en 2 ça semble super, la 1ère pour y faire une Time Machine et sur la 2ème pour y déposer *des trucs qui ne sont nulle part ailleurs.* :love:





> Mon disque dur externe de 2 To est partitionné en 2, la première partition pour Time Machine et la seconde pour stocker des choses que je veux conserver mais qui ne me servent presque jamais (genre vieux travaux universitaires, vieux enregistrements de musique du temps où j'enregistrais beaucoup, des photos de voyage de ma mère parce qu'elle n'a pas de place sur son ordinateur... etc.)


 finalement, vous n'avez qu'un seul DD externe où vous fourrez tout, que se passera-t-il quand ce DDE lâchera ? 
J'achèterais un 2ème DDE plus petit de 500 Go, pour y déposer ces trucs pas trop importants, qui si je comprends bien ne sont pas dans votre machine. 
Ensuite je convertirai le 2 To pour n'y mettre que la TM, il vaut mieux séparer les deux.

Ce qui serait bien. c'est que ces trucs qui ne sont nulle part ailleurs retrouvent une place sur votre HD. Vous auriez au moins vos données à 2 endroits. 
Finalement un HD plus grand ferait l'affaire. Parfois il faut bien secouer le porte monnaie ...


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2014)

Sur le fond du 1er message, le raisonnement me semble bon en fonction de l'utilisation finale. Mais, mais, mais, j'aurais tendance à penser, vu que les programmes prennent de plus en plus de place, d'opter sérieusement pour le 512 Go _(même si le prix fâche un peu)_.

Par contre, très mauvais plan d'avoir partitionné un disque dur avec une partie Time Machine et une partie pour les données. Si par malheur une des deux partitions venaient à avoir un problème, c'est l'intégralité du disque dur qui sera perdu. A méditer. 

Un point important à considérer, certains modèles ne seront pas évolutifs. Impossibilité d'ajouter de la RAM _(mémoire soudée)_ ou de changer de SSD _(format propriétaire difficile à trouver)_.

Edit : grillé, Anonyme est passé par là pendant que je rédigeais mon message.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2014)

" ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier"
-
2 partitions dans dd c'est deux sachets dans un panier
Vaut mieux sécuriser
(surtout si un des sachets est rarement ouvert, autant avoir une étagère dans une armoire plutot que le tiroir ouvert fermé 100 fois par jour)

mac stockage et années à venir
Rien n'empêche d'acheter des paniers en sup , en fonction des besoins

et c'est plus sûr


----------



## thierry37 (6 Août 2014)

Je considère aussi qu'il fait minimum 2 disques externes. 
Et je dirais plutôt 2 gros disques. (2,5" mais volumineux )

Est ce que tu écoutes tes 30go de musique tous les jours ?
Ok c'est simple d'avoir tout au même endroit mais faut voir ce que tu consommes. 

Même chose pour les photos. 
J'avais aussi 30Go sur mon SSD 128Go. Je ne regarde en fait que les 2-3Go de ce mois. 
Le reste, c'est de l'archivage. 

Pourquoi 2 gros disques ?
Pour économiser et rester avec 256Go SSD interne. 
Avoir le reste des données sur disque externe (les vieilles archives que tu utilises jamais et les photos / musiques à déporter)
Et le disque Time machine fera la sauvegarde de tes 256Go interne + 400Go externe. 
Même sur un disque 1To, tu auras une belle marge. (Justement parce que le plus gros volume de données sont des archives et ne vont pas être amenées à changer tout le temps)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h38 ----------

Je n'essaie pas de vendre 256Go. Juste que c'est à toi de voir ton besoin. 
Si tu veux tout dispo à tout moment, la question est réglée. 512 !


----------



## rachmede (6 Août 2014)

D'abord, merci à tous pour vos réflexions. Je dois dire que je suis à 80% en accord avec vous. Surtout que je me dis que 270$ pour une machine qui me durera au moins 5 ans, ce n'est pas grand chose. 

Mais voici : depuis mon premier message, j'ai poursuivi le ménage et j'ai supprimé plusieurs fichiers qui n'avaient tout simplement plus d'affaire là et qui devaient bien dater de mon premier macbook blanc sous Tiger. On parle notamment de vieux fichiers dans la bibliothèque pour des applications qui n'existent plus ou que j'ai supprimé il y a longtemps. Bref, en excluant ce que j'ai placé sur la 2e partition de mon DD externe, j'ai maintenant 133 Go sur mon disque interne. 28 Go de moins qu'il y a quelques heures et près de 110Go de moins qu'avant mon grand ménage. C'est dire! 

Pour ce qui est des fichiers placés sur mon DD externe (autour de 50Go), je n'avais évidemment pas l'intention de les sauvegarder en un seul endroit parce qu'effectivement ce serait plutôt dangereux. J'ai créé la partition temporairement simplement pour m'aider à faire le ménage. Ceci étant dit, les fichiers qui y sont sont un peu l'équivalent de vieilles boîtes qu'on place au grenier. Des vieux souvenirs qu'on ne veut pas nécessairement mettre aux ordures parce que qui sait si on aura pas envie d'aller y jeter un oeil dans 20 ans... mais certainement pas des choses avec lesquelles on veut encombrer les pièces dans lesquelles ont vit réellement.  

Bref, bien que je sois d'accord avec votre suggestion de la prudence, je me pose aussi la question un peu plus théorique (quoique...)  de savoir ce qu'on doit faire avec ce genre de fichiers. On doit les traîner de mac en mac (en les accumulant de plus en plus) sans jamais réellement les ouvrir? N'est-t-il pas plus logique des les stocker de manière sécuritaire en deux copies sur des DD externes et ne pas surcharger inutilement nos macs? 

Ainsi, sachant que ces fichiers pourraient très bien être stockés ailleurs et que j'en suis maintenant à un DD interne de 133Go, cela change-t-il vos avis?

Merci encore!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2014)

rachmede a dit:


> Bref, bien que je sois d'accord avec votre suggestion de la prudence, je me pose aussi la question un peu plus théorique (quoique...)  de savoir ce qu'on doit faire avec ce genre de fichiers. On doit les traîner de mac en mac (en les accumulant de plus en plus) sans jamais réellement les ouvrir? N'est-t-il pas plus logique des les stocker de manière sécuritaire en deux copies sur des DD externes et ne pas surcharger inutilement nos macs?
> 
> Ainsi, sachant que ces fichiers pourraient très bien être stockés ailleurs et que j'en suis maintenant à un DD interne de 133Go, cela change-t-il vos avis?



Je ne change pas d'avis, 256 Go c'est serré, un DD ou HD gavé à la limite aura plus de peine à travailler correctement, même si certains disent le contraire. Par contre avoir deux DDE pour les trucs qui soi-disant ne servent plus, c'est oui, mais pas déposés au même endroit. Chose à laquelle il faut faire attention, ces vieux trucs ont-ils été ouvert avec des logiciels récents, si oui gardez-les, sinon pourquoi ne pas les bazarder 

Raisonnement issu de la pratique.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2014)

pascertain de piger certains détails du questionnement

*fichiers  d'applis ou fichiers persos "vintage" => grenier 
donc rien à faire sur le mac actuel
et ceci incluerait  les fichiers de fonctionnement perimés
aucune raison d'avoir des pieces de moteur de au pif une citroen 1933 dans  ta future ferrari

fichiers persos
là encore ( et c'est multitraité) on peut moduler dd interne ou dd externe ( de stockage et utilisation)
voir fil sur gestion itunes iphoto films etc depuis dd externe 


la seule chose qui compte vraiment
*Avoir acces à ce qu'on utilise ( où qu'il soit, physiquement dans hors mac)
*espace libre pour que l'OS soit à l'aise


----------



## rachmede (6 Août 2014)

Évidemment, les fichiers de fonctionnement périmés ont été supprimés... rien de cela ne fait parti de ce qui va «au grenier».

Bref, la situation actuelle est celle-ci : il y a 133Go sur mon disque interne et je veux que ces données y restent. Il y a un autre 50Go que je peux facilement archiver ailleurs. 

La question est donc de savoir si 256Go sera suffisant sur 5 ans ou non.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2014)

rachmede a dit:


> La question est donc de savoir si 256Go sera suffisant sur 5 ans ou non.



Je dirai non, les logiciels up-gradés, les données prennent de plus en plus de place, à moins de s'en tenir à un minimum de logiciels (Office Mac sans avoir iWork's) (iPhoto sans avoir Aperture) donc éviter les doublures, idem avec les données issues de ces logiciels, alors ça pourrait jouer.

Vous pourriez avec le temps devoir trimballer un SSD externe avec des données, si cela ne suffisait pas, chose peu pratique finalement.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2014)

rachmede a dit:


> La question est donc de savoir si 256Go sera suffisant sur 5 ans ou non.


c&#8217;est une fausse question
et en fait sans objet réel ou disons , secondaire.
pourquoi?

toi tu envisages l&#8217;ordi comme contenant tout
sauf si tu tiens absolument à vraiment tout balader avec toi , ce n&#8217;est nullement necessaire

La tendance à venir sera même sans doute exactement l&#8217;inverse
ordi  "terminal" et données un peu partout
 ( disque interne et divers éléments externes utilisés selon besoin du moment ,   disque externes , espaces en ligne , cartes flash et de futures formes de stockage  pas encore développées dont le SSD est un des précurseurs)

en fait la taille du disque interne est assez secondaire
( certes pratique surtout si on fait des sauvegardes TM hors presence du dd de sauvegardes  puisque ces sauvegardes s&#8217;empilent sur DD interne en attendant transfert sur support externe , mais secondaire)

exemple perso 
j&#8217;avais un ordi avec un dd interne de 40G
nullement genant car tout le reste ( parfois centaines de G) etait  hors ordi
---------
te concernant la question est essentiellement une affaire de&#8230;fric !
et peut s&#8217;articuler en divers questions 
Qu&#8217;est ce que tu vas sacrifier pour booster le dd interne?
ou par exemple
qu&#8217;est ce que le surcout de boost dd interne( 270 $ pour 512 G) vaut comparé à par exemple achat de *2* *GROS* dd externes ( plusieurs *TERAS *)  pour un cout  total ...inferieur à 270?

quant à prévoir ce qui se passe sur 5 ans , c&#8217;est inutile

les choses auront évolué d&#8217;ici là, si ca se trouve tu auras déjà revendu ton mac pour un autre , et certainement acheté un ou plusieurs supports externes


----------



## squiddly (6 Août 2014)

ah j'adore ces discussions... 

pascalformac,

je suis en partie d'accord avec votre commentaire. Quand vous abordez le thème de la nouvelle tendance, vous avez tout à fait raison, mais celle-ci, à mon humble avis, est optimisée pour des stations de travail fixes tels le Mac Pro ou le iMac. Cependant, lorsque l'on parle de Macbook, on doit considérer l'aspect mobilité et d'appliquer cette nouvelle tendance à ce type d'équipement me semble plus contraignante, bien que réalisable. Ce qu'il faut comprendre dans cette nouvelle tendance, c'est que le stockage externe n'est pas dédié à de l'archivage mais plutôt à un stockage externe de travail. Idéalement, pour ce scénario, on utilise un boîtier externe relié en USB 3 ouThunderbolt (liaison rapide) avec au moins 2 disques performants (7200 rpm) qui seront en raid 1 (miroir) pour pallier à un bris de disque.

Donc, si j'ai bien saisi les besoins de rachmede, je crois qu'il cherche plus à travailler localement avec les données souvent sollicitées avec un espace local suffisant pour traverser le temps sur 5 ans et il veut une solution d'archivage externe lui assurant cette pérennité. J'en arrive donc à la conclusion suivante:

option 1

achat du MBP avec 512 SSD et utilisation de son disque externe actuel pour Time Machine. Ainsi, il a toute la marge de manoeuvre nécessaire au niveau stockage local, n'aura pas à jongler avec ces données entre différentes zones de stockage pour libérer de l'espace et ses backup se feront via Time Machine. S'il le veut, il pourra toujours ajouter ultérieurement, si les besoins le demandent, un 2 ème disque externe (donc la ceinture et les bretelles) pour des copies manuelles de certaines données cruciales dans le cas où il voudrait avoir un temps de restauration de celles-ci plus rapides que ce qu'offre Time Machine.  

option 2

prendre le MBP 15 avec 256 Go, utiliser un disque externe exclusivement pour Time Machine et un autre boîtier externe pour de l'archivage de données qui ne seront pas présentes sur le MBP. À ce moment, rachmed devra déterminer si les données archivées doivent être sécurisées, voire dupliquées sur 2 médias différents ( habituellement, c'est le but recherché lorsque l'on archive des données car on considère qu'elles ont une valeur importante). Si la réponse est oui, alors le boîtier externe devra avoir une configuration offrant un mécanisme de redondance (au minimum 2 disques en miroir Raid 1) pour assurer l'accessibilité des données. Et là, peut-être que quelqu'un pourrait confirmer, mais je pense que d'inclure un disque externe au backup de Time Machine, bien que possible, ne fait pas partie des "best practices".

Bref, peu importe quel scénario sera retenu, ce qui compte, c'est que rachmed soit confortable avec cette solution et le budget qui vient avec elle afin qu'il n'éprouve que du bonheur pour au moins 5 ans ))

Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2014)

squiddly a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut comprendre dans cette nouvelle tendance, c'est que le stockage externe n'est pas dédié à de l'archivage mais plutôt à un stockage externe de travail.


exactement
( en fait c'est pour les deux stockage externe et archivage)

Quand on analyse ce qu'on a en stock  -et ceci est valable pour tout , ordi , vetements , livres , ustensiles de cuisine etc-une bonne partie est globalement peu ou pas utilisée et n'a pas besoin d'être imperativement  sous lles yeux ou sous la main

et je pense que le critère fric  pour choix de stratégie (interne plus gros ou pas) n'est pas négligeable ( les configurations  SSD "personalisés" Apple sont facturées cheres , très cheres)
et dépenser la même somme ou moins pour une batterie de supports externes ( à capacité totale  *très* nettement superieure ) est une bonne solution aussi


----------



## squiddly (6 Août 2014)

En fait, il y a autant de bonnes solutions que d'utilisateurs si celles-ci conviennent aux besoins de celui-ci. Ce que je voulais mettre en lumière c'est que le choix d'un ordinateur portable est souvent lié à un besoin de mobilité et que si celui-ci est dominant, alors il faut faire les bons choix pour la préserver. Devoir trimbaler un disque externe de travail (non pas d'archivage, pour cela il existe des disques externes portatifs qui s'intègrent très bien dans la notion de mobilité) avec soi qui contient des données absentes du MBP lorsqu'on est en mobilité représente pour moi un paradoxe. Je fais référence ici à un disque externe de travail de 3.5 po à 7200 rpm nécessitant une alimentation électrique indépendante.

Par contre, si un utilisateur achète un MBP parce que, pour lui, c'est plutôt une question du plus faible encombrement possible sur une surface de travail et que celui-ci ne quittera à peu près jamais le "nid familial", alors là on peut privilégier et investir davantage ( en priorité ) sur un espace de stockage externe. L'aspect mobilité se limitant aux déplacements à l'intérieur du dit nid.

Tout est une question de compromis entre le budget et les besoins recherchés.

Salutations distinguées.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2014)

on est d'accord

mais même avec un outil mobile on n'est PAS obligé d'avoir TOUT dedans tout le temps 
je dirai même assez déconseillé
(gros gain de place  voire place et vélocité, en externalisant l'utilisé ponctuellement)


----------



## squiddly (6 Août 2014)

Bien sûr que non. Tout dépend des besoins que l'on veut accessible en mobilité.

Il y a plus d'une combinaison possible. D'ailleurs, n'existerait-il pas 50 nuances de gris...  On a l'embarras du choix!

Au plaisir!


----------



## rachmede (7 Août 2014)

D'abord, merci à tous pour vos réflexions. Je trouve la discussion particulièrement intéressante.

J'apprécie bien le point de squiddly sur la question de la mobilité. En effet, si on veut un portable, c'est précisément parce qu'on veut pouvoir se déplacer avec son outil de travail et ne pas être attaché en un seul endroit. Dans mon cas, je suis chercheur universitaire et mon ordinateur est donc utilisé pour faire des analyses statistiques et rédiger des articles de recherche en Latex. J'ai bien Ms Word installé mais ce n'est que parce que le reste du monde n'a pas nécessairement le même amour des beaux documents 

Le besoin de mobilité pour mon travail est de pouvoir travailler de chez moi ou de l'université et de pouvoir travailler lorsque je suis à l'extérieur (en conférence par exemple) ou simplement pour aller travailler dans un café (ce que je fais passablement souvent).

Ceci étant, mon ordinateur n'est pas seulement qu'un outil de travail. Je l'ai par le passé utilisé aussi pour faire de la musique (avec Logic) et m'initiant à la photographie, je l'utiliserai maintenant un peu pour ce passe temps. Le reste sera de la navigation internet un peu comme tout le monde. 

Là ou je veux en venir, c'est que le besoin de mobilité n'est pas le même pour toutes les utilisations de l'ordinateur. Pour mon travail, j'ai besoin d'avoir toutes mes choses en interne pour pouvoir aller chercher quelque chose si jamais j'en ai besoin. Mais ici on parle essentiellement de fichiers PDF (articles scientifiques), de fichiers texte (latex) et de fichiers de données (Stata ou R). Bref, rien de bien gourmand en terme de stockage. Actuellement, tout cela est stocké dans mon fichier documents qui ne fait que 6,32Go. 

Ce qui consomme beaucoup d'espace de stockage c'est ma musique (pas les enregistrements logic mais de la musique à écouter). J'en ai pour environ 25Go. Le croissance de ce «département» sera plutôt limitée parce que je n'achète pas beaucoup de musique et j'en ai beaucoup simplement parce que j'ai transféré ma discothèque sur mon ordinateur il y a quelques années. Je voudrais que cela puisse demeurer en interne parce qu'il m'arrive fréquemment de faire jouer de la musique via air tunes et je ne voudrais pas avoir à brancher un DD externe chaque fois que je veux écouter quelque chose. 

L'autre «département» gourmand est les images, j'en ai pour près de 30Go et contrairement à la musique, c'est appelé à prendre une certaine expansion dans l'avenir. Or, je n'ai absolument pas besoin de trimballer en tout temps les images avec moi. La mobilité ici n'est pas un enjeu. Et bien franchement, ceux qui font de la photo pourront en témoigner, 512Go serait de toute façon rapidement insuffisant et je devrais de toute façon déplacer les photos en externe à un moment ou à un autre. 

Mon point donc, c'est que oui j'ai besoin de mobilité, mais pas nécessairement pour tous les usages que je fais de mon ordinateur et mes usages requérant la mobilité ne sont franchement pas très gourmands en termes de stockage.


----------



## squiddly (7 Août 2014)

voilà un nouvel éclairage intéressant. Dans ce contexte rachmed, le
modèle de base du MBP 15 po sera tout à fait judicieux. Je ne sais pas quel logiciel vous comptez utiliser pour la photo, LR probablement, mais à ce niveau, je vais laisser la parole, devrais-je dire le clavier, aux pros de la photo en ce qui concerne la gestion de vos images sur un support externe. Chose certaine, vous aurez nécessairement besoin d'un support externe vous offrant de la capacité de stockage, de la performance et de la redondance afin d'assurer la conservation de vos oeuvres. Mon frère est photographe semi-pro et en plus d'opter pour ce genre de config, il fait une
copie pour
entreposer hors site. Perdre ses photos seraient catastrophiques pour lui. 

Donc juste vous assurer que vous serez protéger avec la méthode choisie pour archiver et traiter vos photos.

Alors, je crois que vous pouvez faire un choix plus facilement maintenant.

Cordialement, 

Squid


----------



## rachmede (8 Août 2014)

Je viens de tomber sur cette vidéo (en anglais) qui démontre qu'on peut très facilement changer le SSD sur les rétinas. Puisque le prix du stockage va évidemment diminuer avec le temps, pour moi ça règle très clairement le problème. Inutile de payer le gros prix maintenant au cas ou on aurait besoin de plus tard.

http://youtu.be/V3_x18MYRw0


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

et très probable qu'ifixit ( reference pour ce genre de chose)  ait des topos pas à pas pour ces modèles


----------



## thierry37 (8 Août 2014)

Il faut bien penser à une chose : ce n'est possible que sur l'ancien modèle, car il y a un temps de retard à créer la barette (et à avoir de la demande)

Les barettes SSD sont changeable sur les macbook pro retina 2012 et 2013. Par sur le dernier. (sauf si mauvaise info des sites de vente) Apple utilisant un connecteur propriétaire, non standard, à chaque fois les constructeurs doivent ré-adapter.

La barette SSD de 480Go coute 429&#8364; (+ les tournevis et le boitier USB3).
Chez Macway le OWC 480Go à 429&#8364;.
Sur Amazon, le Transcend 960Go à 515&#8364;

L'option Apple coute "seulement" 300&#8364; (sur les Retina)
Mais on "perds" la possibilité de récupérer le SSD 2256Go.
ET, on ne pourra le changer que dans 1 ou 2 ans.

Ou alors, faut prendre un vieux modèle sur le Refurb, pour économiser sur le prix du mac et y mettre une barette SSD pour économiser encore.


----------



## squiddly (8 Août 2014)

rachmed,

pour moi cela n'est pas une option valable car elle pourrait vous coûter plus chère et en plus, il est possible que votre version de OS x du moment ne puisse gérer le trim sur cette nouvelle mémoire flash, voir une possibilité de perte de performance à moyen terme. 

OS X Yosemite complique l'activation du TRIM sur les SSD tiers
http://www.macg.co/node/83710

Si vous avez encore un doute sur votre stockage, alors prenez l'option 512 Go sinon vous devrez jongler avec vos données.... ou vos regrets. 

Salutations!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2014)

Vous avancez 

Mettons que vous stockez toutes vos très chères photos sur un seul DDE, c'est ouvrir la porte aux larmes, un DDE peut tout simplement lâcher. Là je m'attends à des réactions ...

Il en va de même pour tout ce qui est stocké sur des DDE, que des DDE. Donc à mon avis il en faut deux qui sont de capacité identique. Histoire de pouvoir copier de l'un vers l'autre quand des données modifiées sont traitées sur l'un des deux DDE, ou tout simplement exportées. La double sauvegarde me semble bien utile.

Le fait d'avoir une Time Machine, c'est bien, reste qu'en  général on ne mettra que le contenu de son Mac ... à moins de sauvegarder le Mac et le DDE dans la TM.


----------



## FredStrasbourg (8 Août 2014)

M'est avis que 256 Go suffiront.
L'idéal pour gagner de la place sur le disque interne, c'est de stocker les fichiers qui n'ont pas besoin d'accès rapide sur une carte micro SD "camouflée" (comme celle-là) dans le lecteur intégré des MacBooks.
Dont si tu déportes ta bibliothèque iTunes sur cette carte, tu gagnes déjà près de 30Go.
Il te suffit de prendre une SD haute capacité (64 Go par ex), et pour beaucoup moins cher que l'option 512 Go d'Apple, tu augmente ta capacité de stockage.


----------



## squiddly (8 Août 2014)

Anonyme,

j'ai la même vision que vous, je l'avais exprimé différemment. En fait, pour ma part, je tentais simplement de faire ressortir le point que lorsque l'on achète un ordinateur, on le veut capable de répondre à nos besoins, surtout quand on regarde la somme à débourser. Mais il y a aussi la manière dont on utilise cette petite bête, et cette manière ou méthode de faire les choses, qui est propre à chacun de nous, doit impérativement être un choix de l'utilisateur et non pas une imposition de la configuration matérielle. 

Donc, à partir du moment que l'on est confortable et heureux avec une manière de faire les choses, tous les scénarios offriront diverses options pour rencontrer les besoins.

Voilà.

Squiddly


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2014)

rachmede a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur cette vidéo (en anglais) qui démontre qu'on peut très facilement changer le SSD sur les rétinas. Puisque le prix du stockage va évidemment diminuer avec le temps, pour moi ça règle très clairement le problème. Inutile de payer le gros prix maintenant au cas ou on aurait besoin de plus tard.


Il faut tenir compte du TRIM, surtout quand on change soi-même le SSD


> La prise en charge chez Apple est comme souvent un peu particulière : la commande n'est supportée (et activée) par défaut que sur les SSD Apple. Bien évidemment, il est possible d'activer la commande manuellement sur d'autres SSD,


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Août 2014)

squiddly a dit:


> Anonyme,
> 
> j'ai la même vision que vous, je l'avais exprimé différemment. *En fait, pour ma part, je tentais simplement de faire ressortir le point que lorsque l'on achète un ordinateur, on le veut capable de répondre à nos besoins, surtout quand on regarde la somme à débourser. Mais il y a aussi la manière dont on utilise cette petite bête, et cette manière ou méthode de faire les choses, qui est propre à chacun de nous, doit impérativement être un choix de l'utilisateur et non pas une imposition de la configuration matérielle.*
> 
> ...




Une fois n'est pas coutume ! 
Je voudrais souligner ces phrases de bon sens que l'on ne lit plus souvent dans les innombrables fils de discussions,  qui s'accumulent les uns après les autres, et même les uns sur les autres, sous le titre  *Switch et conseils d'achats*
C'est devenu tellement rare que ça mérite d'être souligné. Bravo donc 

Cela m'a rappelé un autre fil, peut-être encore ouvert, où un intervenant disait que malgré une capacité RAM très confortable, il continuait de n'ouvrir qu'une application à la fois. Voilà encore un bon exemple de méthode où l'on ménage "la petite bête" grâce à une méthode simple et efficace.

Cela remet à sa place l'inutilité de clamer la nécessité de disposer à tout prix de 16 Go de RAM pour de banales tâches de base.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h07 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Il faut tenir compte du TRIM, surtout quand on change soi-même le SSD



Sage et judicieuse remarque, ami Albert ! Mais qui y pense, au TRIM, surtout avec la "manie" d'Apple de s'abstenir d'insister sur ce sujet, se contentant de préciser que rien n'est prévu pour les SSD "tiers", avec une situation se compliquant avec Yosemite ?


----------

